# Sticker Economy



## Orange Rhymer (Mar 11, 2021)

KF seems to love and hate stickers equally.
Everyone loves to gamble with the endorphin-fueled Pavlov tank known as 'stickers', but only if they 'win'.

TL;DR - Make an internal economy based upon the value of stickers.

Allow new users a VERY small amount of 'free' sticker currency upon signup. Giving another user a reaction 'costs' a value to your 'sticker wallet'.
-Fund KF by allowing 'sticker wallet' funding with RL funds.
-Shape KF culture by making different reactions cost different amounts. Or don't.
-Slow massive pos/negrating campaigns by socks by making consecutive stickers cost more.
-allow multiple stickers for increasing the 'velocity of money' to the site.
-internal KF sticker stock market? The possibilities are endless...

It would be a fun economic experiment at least.
Hell, if COD and EA can sell currency, Why can't anyone else?
Make Null Great (again?)


----------



## Null (Mar 11, 2021)

I had a similar idea early on but after the hack I'd be super reluctant to have on-site sales even if I could secure a payment processor.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Mar 11, 2021)

I have actually had this exact idea before but I was afraid to express it and be ostracized, thank you for being stunning and brave speaking for the unwashed masses demanding a new solution to old problems.


----------



## vulg (Mar 11, 2021)

could you tie stickers to crypto similar to the crypto system in the Brave Browser?


----------



## Maskull (Mar 11, 2021)

This is the dumbest thing I've read today. In an ideal world it would have been implemented years ago.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 11, 2021)

So basically build up your sticker usage by receiving certain stickers from other users? Or just buy them?


----------



## Red Sun (Mar 11, 2021)

Orange Rhymer said:


> (Boss man doesn't like name pings - so I'm being respectful of that.)
> 
> I'm not much of an IT guy, but there has got to be:
> -Some slav bank that would act as payment processor
> ...


I don't think he cares if you're pinging him for something thoughtful to which his input is directly relevant, but I'm by no means a master of navigating the mercurial whims of internet overlords.

That said, there's nothing here that he hasn't addressed in the past. He's one man with dozens of enemies out for blood, and they're all too weak to kill him irl so they just spend their tugboats and time on getting him cut off from every payment processor imaginable.


----------



## Tookie (Mar 11, 2021)

Make stickers purchasable with KiwiCoin; which will be exchangeable with BAT, Dickles, MadBux, and GUNT.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Mar 11, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> So basically build up your sticker usage by receiving certain stickers from other users? Or just buy them?


I think that would be up to the jannies or Null on each respective thread, or the board in general.
Imagine: Making reactions in A&H cost $5 each. Instead of banning certain stickers, just make them super expensive.
...and Null makes cash on people being autistic.

I'm not much of an IT guy, but there has got to be:
-Some slav bank that would act as payment processor
-some way to secure KF from hacking the KF Bux. Off site?
I hate to keep using Eve Online as an example... But if the fucking inbred Viking neanderthals on that floating ice cube can figure it out...
AFAIK, their currency was never haxxored.
(fun fact- in 2008, when the market crashed, the company that owned Eve paid employees in their game currency, because the RL ISK went to shit for a few weeks)

((More fun derivative ideas: KF Bux Online Casino, KF Bux Poker, KF Bux Stock Market)... Possibilities, possibilities...))


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 11, 2021)

Orange Rhymer said:


> I think that would be up to the jannies or Null on each respective thread, or the board in general.
> Imagine: Making reactions in A&H cost $5 each. Instead of banning certain stickers, just make them super expensive.
> ...and Null makes cash on people being autistic.
> 
> ...


Like a one time package of stickers that you constantly have to refill? Or like the True and Honest system we have now?


----------



## themasterlurker (Mar 11, 2021)

Null said:


> I had a similar idea early on but after the hack I'd be super reluctant to have on-site sales even if I could secure a payment processor.


Why not just do the reddit gold thing, but with crypto?


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Mar 11, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Like a one time package of stickers that you constantly have to refill? Or like the True and Honest system we have now?


My idea:
You get 10 Tendies for signing up - new account.
Fedoras cost 2 Tendies, but so do Winners.
or...  Want to turn the board cynical? All neg rates are free, but Pozzing someone costs Tendies
or... Want to turn the board into MLP Online? All Pozzing is free, but negging costs Tendies
or... let the thread jannies fuck with the micro-economy for each board/thread..
(resulting in people 'Farming' certain boards for Tendies, and spending elsewhere...)
It's actually a more fascinating socio-economic thought experiment than BAT).

Give Null 1 BTC (lel), refund your wallet with 1000 Tendies.
Maybe even 'reward' frequent (good) posters with 1 Tendie per post. Penalize bad posters with a -1 Tendie.
Total behavior modification with an economy.

Give blacks free Tendies for welfare/reparations. Give women LESS Tendies because of the wage gap.
^^^ The ABOVE IS JUST A JOKE- NO H8, M8

It's China and the US rolled into One!

(More derivatives, make the Minecraft Server access cost 10 Tendies per month, make the SS13 Server access cost 100 Tendies per month (lol) )


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 11, 2021)

Maybe the higher rated your post would be in a thread, you can "exchange" it for a little pocket change.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Mar 11, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Maybe the higher rated your post would be in a thread, you can "exchange" it for a little pocket change.


Yes.
Banks work 2 ways. You should be able to cash in Tendies for Crypto.
-Which would result in even GREATER behavior modification.

Anyway, it's a fascinating socioeconomic thought experiment. So much could be done with Null as our True Zionist Master.

Long Live the KF Central Bank Authority!

(more derivatives- VPN services taking Tendies for VPN subscriptions)


----------



## Trig.Point (Mar 11, 2021)

People mock reddit gold, but it brings in cash. If an idea like this helps make the site viable, I'm all for it.

How many people have donated money via crypto and bought True and Honest fan status for another member?. People just want some sort of token for donating. Anyone that's ever been involved in fundraising will know that can be really important. 

Make it purely crpyto based, and it may even encourage more people to learn how to use it.

One other thought, is that due to the nature of the site, people are more likely to pay money to fuck with other users. MATI or Deviant stuck under someones Avatar could go alongside more positive ratings.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Mar 11, 2021)

Trig.Point said:


> One other thought, is that due to the nature of the site, people are more likely to pay money to fuck with other users.


Pay money, you say? Do you think, perhaps, 10bux?


----------



## Chomosexual (Mar 11, 2021)

Everything said ITT is retarded and not compatible with Farms, but also epic.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Mar 12, 2021)

Kosher Dill said:


> Pay money, you say? Do you think, perhaps, 10bux?


This point alone, would make Null a billionaire.

The metrosexuals pouring cash into Elon's anus is NOTHING compared to the cash Null would make from $1 golden puzzle pieces and sparkling fedoras.


----------



## Apis mellifera (Mar 12, 2021)

Orange Rhymer said:


> This point alone, would make Null a billionaire.
> 
> The metrosexuals pouring cash into Elon's anus is NOTHING compared to the cash Null would make from $1 golden puzzle pieces and sparkling fedoras.


Knowing my own autism, I would almost certainly pay for one of those golden puzzle pieces every once in awhile.


----------



## biggest big boy (Mar 13, 2021)

edit: thanks for the sticker kind stranger


----------



## awoo (Dec 16, 2021)

Orange Rhymer said:


> This point alone, would make Null a billionaire.
> 
> The metrosexuals pouring cash into Elon's anus is NOTHING compared to the cash Null would make from $1 golden puzzle pieces and sparkling fedoras.


"I own a 1/1 limited edition golden puzzle piece I purchased for just shy of $10,000 at auction"


----------

